# مجانا حمل برنامج التقاطع العكسي intersection



## المهندس رحم (18 يوليو 2008)

برنامج لحساب قيمة احداثيات نقطة عن طريق معرفة احداثيات نقطتين اخريتين وزواياهما. 
ارجو ان يستفيد منه الجميع وبانتظار آرائكم السديدة.
:16:


----------



## garary (18 يوليو 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس رحم (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## ahmadj5 (19 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## ابوجازية (19 يوليو 2008)

انا طالب فى كلية الاداب شعبة مساحة فى الفرقة الرابعة


----------



## ابوجازية (19 يوليو 2008)

اريد التدريب على الاجهزة المساحية


----------



## المهندس رحم (19 يوليو 2008)

اذكر لي أي نوع من الاجهزة وساحاول شرحها لك نظريا ولكن يبقى الشرح العملي وهو الاهم.


----------



## حازم زكريا (3 يونيو 2009)

ااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حازم زكريا (3 يونيو 2009)

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (3 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووريا الغالي


----------



## ali992 (3 يونيو 2009)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## المهندس رحم (5 يونيو 2009)

الاخ احمد شكرا لمرورك الجميل 
اسعدتني كلماتك


----------



## المهندس رحم (5 يونيو 2009)

الاخ حازم زكريا
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس رحم (5 يونيو 2009)

السندباد المساحي
اسعدني مرورك
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## المهندس رحم (5 يونيو 2009)

الاخ العزيز علي
شكرا لتشريفك موضوعي


----------



## محمدين علي (5 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ayham008 (5 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية وننتظر من كل مفيد


----------



## عزيز4554 (5 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وأرجو أن تعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## محمد اسلام محمد (6 يونيو 2009)

كيف احمل البرنامج وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kanan (5 نوفمبر 2009)

والله ماقصرت وجهودك يشكر عليه


----------



## المهندس رحم (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم 
تقبلو تحياتي


----------



## وليد محسن العلفي (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## المساح الفرعونى (15 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على همجهودك الرائع


----------



## المساح محمود حسين (16 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ...ادعوك الى الانضمام الى مجموعتنا في الفيس بوك المساحين العرب ليستفيد الجميع وشكرا


----------



## المهندس رحم (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا للدعوة اللطيفة أخي الكريم
وانشاء الله سأنظم الى مجموعتكم


----------



## ezy_sh (16 يناير 2010)

ابوجازية قال:


> اريد التدريب على الاجهزة المساحية


 عليك بالهيئة انت تقدر تستفيد منها اذا كنت في مصر تلقاها في القاهرة في الدقي


اتمنا من اللة ان تستفيد


----------



## المهندس رحم (5 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لكم اخوتي الاعزاء وشكرا لاهتمامكم
لكم مني احلى تحية


----------



## Abou_maryam39 (5 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور جدا جدا وفقك الله*​


----------



## الهندسي 80 (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بشيرناشد (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## surveyor_sayed (7 فبراير 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## بسيم85 (7 فبراير 2010)

كتّر خيرك


----------



## hassanaki (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## nabil111 (10 مارس 2010)

حدد نوع الاجهزة وسنحاول معك


----------



## mostafammy (11 مارس 2010)

شكر جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## medoo5 (12 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس قيد الإنشاء (12 مارس 2010)

مشكور والله يجزاك عنا خير الجزاء 

اخوك// مهندس قيد الإنشاء


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرااا


----------



## abdallahothman (20 أبريل 2010)

التقاطع هو intersection والتقاطع العكسي هو resection للانتباه للتسميه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حارث البدراني (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محمد عميرة (25 أبريل 2010)

بجد الف شكر على المجهود ده
والله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
وشكرا


----------



## المهندس رحم (27 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا اخوتي الاعزة على ردودكم الجميلة
تقبلو خالص التحايا*


----------



## المهندس رحم (27 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

*:56:  شكرا اخوتي الاعزة على ردودكم الجميلة
تقبلو خالص التحايا*


----------



## امحمد أحمد (31 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور كثير


----------



## المهندس رحم (31 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا للمرور 
تقبلوا خالص التحايا


----------



## كبل (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## adel104 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس رحم (2 نوفمبر 2011)

تحياتي لكل من ساهم في اغناء هذه الصفحة


----------



## محمد فرزات (3 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس رحم (3 نوفمبر 2011)

الشكر لك أخي الكريم


----------



## R23 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك العافية

وياريت الاخوة يقومو بجمع برامج المساحة برابط واحد ...


----------



## كارمينو (10 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## المهندس رحم (10 نوفمبر 2011)

الشكر لكم احبتي على مروركم


----------



## abuhicham (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## المهندس رحم (10 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا للمرور اخي الكريم


----------



## rafea1978 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

منووووووووووووووووووووووووور​


----------



## المهندس رحم (11 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا للمرور اخي الكريم


----------



## MOTAZ73 (8 مارس 2012)

نشكرك على كرمك ورحابة صدرك اخي الكريم


----------



## عقيل عبد الحسين (8 مارس 2012)

شكراً اخي الكريم وفقك الله


----------



## المهندس رحم (9 مارس 2012)

الشكر للجميع


----------



## eng younis (20 مايو 2012)

ربما الصمت احيانا يعبر عما فى داخلى لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا تعليق


----------



## المهندس رحم (21 مايو 2012)

لم نفهم المقصود أخ يونس ؟؟؟؟


----------



## buraida (12 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## فرج أقليلون (6 أغسطس 2012)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك ولكل *_ عندى سوال ياباش مهندس مقصود با alpha_


----------



## فرج أقليلون (11 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم م / رحم سوالى ماالمصود بال alpha


----------



## فرج أقليلون (12 أغسطس 2012)

يابش مهندس


----------



## كبل (13 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر​


----------



## فرج أقليلون (15 أغسطس 2012)

مالمقصود alpha


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (21 أغسطس 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------

